# Some of my costumes



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice job on both of those, but Hellboy is my personal fave! (Hope you're left handed, otherwise that must have been really fun working around all night  )


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Your Borg looks as good as any of the actor worn suits I saw at Star Trek The Experience.

Good job!


----------



## kym (Sep 4, 2009)

those are great!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent work!! That Borg suit is schweeeet! Hellboy is spot-on, too. Very creative.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Very cool! Love them both!
I've been trying to get my husband to do a Hellboy costume for several years now. I even bought a devil costume with the red muscle suit (on clearance for $5) just for that purpose!


----------

